
One Size Fits No-One - bobm_db
https://riskfirst.org/One-Size-Fits-No-One
======
gameface
Main take-away seems to be to tailor the method to the risks you face.

I’m not sure how this helps, since you now need a method for identifying and
prioritising risks. Hmm

